# Missing Gallery Folder & Avatar Trouble



## Slyver (Jun 3, 2007)

*Gallery folder missing?*

ok i'm new around and i'm tryng to submit some stuff but when i click submit an error occurs "gallery file missing" so what i do? step-by-step instructions please.


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*

You've just registered a new account right?

You should be seeing an error message on the screen saying: 

"Your gallery folder is missing. Click on Control panel to fix this."

You need to click on the control panel button ( It's just below your user name in the upper right hand corner of the screen, see attached image), when you do this, your gallery is created and you can then upload things to it.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*

he's right ya know  took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Slyver (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*

no sorry...i clicked on there and still nothing. "gallery folder missing"


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*



			
				Slyver said:
			
		

> no sorry...i clicked on there and still nothing. "gallery folder missing"



This is your user account right?

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Slyver

If it is not making your gallery when you click on control panel, this looks like a matter for one of the coding team.


----------



## Slyver (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*

looks like it cause i click over and over again in there and no folder created, and ya that's mine.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Jun 3, 2007)

[merged]

Hey all.

I just created a seperate account on FA for my Xelaros stories and illustrations. When I log into that account, it tells me that my gallery folder is missing. It says to click the control panel. Well, I did and I have no clue what to do after that. :/ Any ideas?

Also, and I don't know if this is related to the above, I made a new icon for that account. It's 23 kb, well within the size constraint, and 100 x 100 pixels. It seems to upload just fine, but there is no icon for me to select once it's done uploading. All my little icon boxes remain empty. I tried refreshing and that didn't help. So, is that because my gallery folder is missing?

The account in question is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/xelaros/

Thanks guys!


----------



## doven (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/doven

This is me and I'm having the same issue.


----------



## Selfish (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*

Lawl, im also having the same issue, and i have tried clicking refresh and such x:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/selfish/


----------



## Lt-Raphael-Comet (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*



			
				Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> You've just registered a new account right?
> 
> You should be seeing an error message on the screen saying:
> 
> ...


It isn't working...where do I go to fix this problem. I clicked the "control panel" button, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Gallery folder missing?*



			
				Lt-Raphael-Comet said:
			
		

> It isn't working...where do I go to fix this problem. I clicked the "control panel" button, but it still doesn't work.



It seems to be affecting several (many?) other people as well. I don't think there is anything that can be done until one of the staff responsible for the technical side of FA deals with this.

It could have something to do with lack of Hard drive space(?) I think.


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 4, 2007)

Other people have been reporting trouble creating gallery file, here:

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=9403

I seem to recall that FA is running a little low on HD space, I suspect that this may have something to do with it.


----------



## yak (Jun 4, 2007)

Known issue, working on it. 
Seems to be the infamous "too many links" problem again.


----------



## yak (Jun 4, 2007)

Threads merged.

----

Problem resolved.
Source: unable to create user's art directory.
Cause: UFS limit on directory links inside an already existing directory (32767)
Solution: Created the additional directory where the actual data will be saved to, and am making symlinks back to the original art folder.

We faced this before. The resolution we've applied currently is but a patch. In the next major update we'll be switching to multi-level user directories, e.g


> ./yak --> ./y/a/yak


----------

